# Got my Bachmann DD40AX now I need prime mover sounds



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought a Bachmann DD40AX a few weeks ago ($85 plus shipping) but had some troubles with my Digitrax SDH164D sound decoder install. Well I finally got a replacement wiring harness and it runs very nicely. Right now I am running it with the generic diesel sound scheme but I am itching to add something more prototypical. Will have to search online and see if I can get something off youtube that would be more realistic. The dual motor drive pulls nicely. Only issue I noticed is that the yellow beacon on the roof is not working. I did not pull the factory light board simply got a 9 pin to 8 pin wiring harness from digitrax and did a plug and play type install. If anyone has suggestions for a prime mover sound please let me know. Thanks in advance.
-Art


----------

